# Futro S400 NVIDIA oder ATI Technology nehmen?



## §Alptraum§ (5. April 2011)

Hallo ich hab ein Futro S400 Board, welches ich mit einer 4 GB CF Karte 512 MB Ram ausgestattet hatte.

Nun habe ich mal Windows XP Professional mit allen Treibern installiert.

Das System läuft, jedoch hätte ich nicht gedacht, das der AMD Geode NX 1500 Prozessor so gut ist "sind ja nur 1 GHZ".

Wenn ich ein DVD Film angucke, hat der CPU gerade mal zwischen 10-20% Last. Einfach der Hammer.

Ok, da ja das Board eine PCI Schnittstelle "keine Pci Express Schnittstelle hat", dachte ich mir, das ich hier eine CLUB 3D ATI HD4350 512MB PCI kaufe, da ja diese extra für HD ausgelegt ist.

Demzufolge will ich mir jetzt einen Bluray Player bauen.

Kann ich dies so machen? Was meint ihr?

Naja, ich hab halt schon oft gelesen und auch gehört, das solch eine Grafikkarte dann fast alles rechnet, was es zum Rechnen gibt, da halt die HD Technology vorhanden ist.

Dürfte dies dann mein System buckeln?

Es sind eigendlich zwei Grafikkarten mit PCI Schnittstelle und beide haben eine andere HD Technology:

Nvidia Geforce 9300 GS:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Nvidia-Geforce-9...er_Computer_Graphikkarten&hash=item27b077d420

oder....

Club 3D Ati HD 4350:

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-CLUB-3D-ATI-...er_Computer_Graphikkarten&hash=item3f082282e1

?

Die Nvidia hat bei Vollast 13 Watt Stromverbrauch.....die ATI 20 Watt.

Hm....vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand damit aus.

Cu Andy


----------

